Ask HN: We're ditching AngularJS, any recommendations aside from ReactJS? - johndavid9991
======
tarun_anand
We went to Angular 8.

It allowed us to have both systems coexist whilst we made the transition.

Other options are VueJS or ReactJS

------
acemarke
Why _not_ React?

------
daleholborow
vue

~~~
verdverm
Vue3 is coming out (may be already)

You have to try the new CLI "UI" command

